# Differences between 3/4 & 1 Ton SRW 6.0 ... ?



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

Not sure what the differences are ... 

A short list would be good (6.0)

Thanks


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

The newer 3500 srw that I see are 10,200 gvwr and if used in commerce, to make $, would require a company name and dot# if that matters to you or if you use it for anything else but plowing. The 2500s are just under 10k. Although if you were just plowing it would be easier to fly under the radar than if you were towing a dual axel trailer loaded with commercial equip. I think the 3500s have one more spring in the rear. There may be a few more differences but none that I'm aware of.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

i think it is 1 more spring as well. nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

I noticed some 3500's have very big front tires with totally different wheel styles than the 2500's ? Is that by option or a standard thing ?

Just a rear leaf spring (?) What about the rear differential ?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Short run down on 2011-2014 2500hd vs 3500hd:

2500hd 4x4:

- 17" wheels standard, 18 and 20"(depending on cab) optional.

- 10.5" 14 bolt full float axle on 6.0.

- Minimun plow prep front axle rating is 5200lbs, max is 5600 lbs with 6.0 (depending on cab config).

- 9500lbs GWVR.

3500hd 4x4:

- 18" wheels are steel standard, aluminum optional.

- I _think_ gas 6.0 1 ton get the 11.5" 14 bolt full float axle.

- Plow prep is 5600lbs regardless of cab.

- SRW 6.0 GVWR ranges between 10,700-11,000lbs.


----------



## SMiller (Mar 2, 2010)

Newdude;1656701 said:


> Short run down on 2011-2014 2500hd vs 3500hd:
> 
> 2500hd 4x4:
> 
> ...


That is correct, to dumb it down you get the big 11.5 rearend that the Duramax uses as well as the two overload springs on top of the standard leaf spring pack. No price difference between the 2500 and 3500!

You cannot get the 20in. wheels on the 3500 if you were wanting them.

Cannot get ext. cab short bed in 3500 if you were needing that.


----------



## Ant118 (Feb 8, 2011)

SMiller;1657537 said:


> That is correct, to dumb it down you get the big 11.5 rearend that the Duramax uses as well as the two overload springs on top of the standard leaf spring pack. No price difference between the 2500 and 3500!
> 
> You cannot get the 20in. wheels on the 3500 if you were wanting them.
> 
> Cannot get ext. cab short bed in 3500 if you were needing that.


I thought you could get the 20" in the 1 ton if you got the denali?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

Ant118;1663936 said:


> I thought you could get the 20" in the 1 ton if you got the denali?


 the Denali is JUST 3/4 ton HD & 20's are available

http://www.gmc.com/sierra-2500hd-denali-pickup-truck.html


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

I read a bunch of threads on different boards
99-06 the 2500HD is the same frame as the 3500
3500 has an extra leaf spring and different brakes


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Cosmic Charlie;1664171 said:


> the Denali is JUST 3/4 ton HD & 20's are available
> 
> http://www.gmc.com/sierra-2500hd-denali-pickup-truck.html


My buddy has a 2011 Denali 3500HD... Crew cab standard bed. SRW. Came with 18s. My truck is a Chevy 3500HD CCSB 11,400lbs Duramax. The only difference is the over load springs. Same main pack as a 3/4 ton. The one ton will just be rated higher. Be prepared to add a spring. I did on my 2500HD and 3500HD.


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

{I read a bunch of threads on different boards
99-06 the 2500HD is the same frame as the 3500
3500 has an extra leaf spring and different brakes}
01-10 same frame and brakes between 2500-3500. 3500 has one more spring in the rear and a thicker overload spring on the bottom.
We take these trucks apart and rebuild them all the time.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

NOW offered as a 2014 Denali 3500 HD SRW & Dually ...

I guess the Denali was offered as a 3500 HD SRW ? this link shows one ... dam close to the 2500 HD Version ...

http://www.gmc.com/sierra-3500hd-denali-pickup-truck.html


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Cosmic Charlie;1664171 said:


> the Denali is JUST 3/4 ton HD & 20's are available
> 
> http://www.gmc.com/sierra-2500hd-denali-pickup-truck.html


Denali HD was and is available on 2500hd SRW and 3500hd SRW and DRW since they launched the Denali HD lineup.


----------

